# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  My New Best Friend

## cassidain

Having awakened the first morning of our stay to a veritable nuage de moustiques dans la cuisine de notre villa, we initiated an anti-moustique campaign. A call to the villa agent asking for des pulvérisations, placing several mosquito coils about, aerosol sprays where reasonably prudent. 
But, it was a trip to the Oasis U and the purchase of this flashlight-equipped, rechargeable battery mosquito racket that seemed to turn the tide of the battle. It has been une tuerie. Ive, with zéro remorse, slaughtered hundreds of moustiques. The death of each one of the little blood-sucking beggars bringing une petite sourire to my face.  :cool:

----------


## JEK

I love the sounds and smell of zaps in the morning!

----------


## cassidain

> I love the sounds and smell of zaps in the morning!



Second only to napalm

I have Wagner playing on a loop.

----------


## JEK



----------


## amyb

> I love the sounds and smell of zaps in the morning!



One of lifes simple joysa racquet zapper! Such satisfaction in a well played deadly forehand and even more special a lethal backhand while one is assasinating the little bastards!

----------


## KevinS

Ah, the beloved Skeeter Racquet!   I love them so much that I brought one to my northern home, where I had fewer, but still hated, skeeters.  That racquet has now traveled with me to my new southern home.  I dont know how much I may need it, but Im armed and ready!

On my November trip I was blessed to have almost zero interaction with skeeters.  Was it the constant sea breeze? Was it the villa owners attention to details such as skeeter control?  Was I just lucky?  I dont know, but my only skeeter interaction was on one night, far from our villa. 

The one thing that I miss is the Mosquito Milk roll-on skeeter repellant, which was anti-moustique magic.

----------


## amyb

Kevin, 100% agree with you missing the roll on Mosquito Milk. 

I tote our racket every day for readiness when reading outdoors while soaking in my allotted Vitamin D dose for the day.

----------


## cec1

A very wise step!

----------


## Happycamper

Mosquito racquets are great!

Something else for your home arsenal are the Bugasalt salt 'rifles.'  You load these plastic 'toy' guns with coarse table salt and then use them to shoot house flies or other invaders.  The idea is that by using salt they are relatively harmless and can be used in the kitchen and dining room without risk of ruining any food (well maybe don't shoot at the food on purpose, but if a little salt accidently goes astray it isn't a disaster.)  They are not as fool proof as the zapper racquets but have their place.

----------


## zin

> Mosquito racquets are great!
> 
> Something else for your home arsenal are the Bugasalt salt 'rifles.'  You load these plastic 'toy' guns with coarse table salt and then use them to shoot house flies or other invaders.  The idea is that by using salt they are relatively harmless and can be used in the kitchen and dining room without risk of ruining any food (well maybe don't shoot at the food on purpose, but if a little salt accidently goes astray it isn't a disaster.)  They are not as fool proof as the zapper racquets but have their place.



I love my Bug A Salt.   Works great on flies.  I would think you would quickly run out of ammo on mosquitos.

----------


## LMAC

The last one we bought was rechargeable and I took a chance and stuck it on the top of the suitcase I was going to check.  Imagine my surprise when it was still there when we got home.   It's been some years now and we put it to good use every summer.

----------


## Turtle Dean

And here I was thinking you had taken up pickleball!

----------


## GMP62

> Mosquito racquets are great!
> 
> Something else for your home arsenal are the Bugasalt salt 'rifles.'  You load these plastic 'toy' guns with coarse table salt and then use them to shoot house flies or other invaders.  The idea is that by using salt they are relatively harmless and can be used in the kitchen and dining room without risk of ruining any food (well maybe don't shoot at the food on purpose, but if a little salt accidently goes astray it isn't a disaster.)  They are not as fool proof as the zapper racquets but have their place.



We’ve had these for years and they’re effective! Gary always keeps it nearby for many flying menaces! Worked pretty well on Lantern flies, too, this year.

----------


## davesmom

You are all invited to move to San Diego..we do not have bugs!  (At least in my 'hood..)  too dry. (Sorry the food does not measure up, however, to SBH).. I left Michigan because I hated bugs!  (OK, the weather, too!)  I am truly intrigued by this salt rifle...seems like you would have more problems with the salt fall out than with the flies?  I remember many Kevin-led conversations about the zapper racquet..luckily I did not have any bug bites on the last 2 trips at Le G., maybe because it was pretty windy most of the time?  DD got a few, though, but I am meaner than he is..they know I would bite them back

----------

